# Anyone had treatment at CRGW??



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys   just after a bit of advice from any ladies that have had treatment at CRGW?? I am on the NHS waiting list but am sick of the waiting now and have been looking at this clinic (if i can get the money together that is) What is it like?? What is the full cost of ICSI including drugs?? i have had all the tests i need just want to start treatment, and would be so gratefull for information from you ladies who have experiences with this place. Thanks


----------



## Babycakes80 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Rocky, 

Not sure if I can be any help but just wanted to say hello. I'm on the NHS waiting list too and have decided to try private cycle with CRGW. 

I've had dealings with them in the past. We had my hubby's SA done there; got my AMH test there recently and also had our IUI consultation earlier this year, with Amanda. I have to say Amanda is great to deal with. She always returns your calls, even if it's 8pm at night or she will email even later than that and she's a lovely lady. So they definitely don't seem like they're only interested in your money, as some clinics can be. They seem quite genuinely caring. They're very upfront about their prices on their website which I like, and they seem quite reasonable (huh! as much as fertility treatment can be "reasonable"). The clinic itself has good facilities, it's located literally down the road from the Royal Glamorgan Hospital in Llantrisant. 

When are you thinking about starting private IVF? Good luck xxx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hiya, there is a price list on CRGW website.  Drugs aren't included as they are different for every person.  As a previous patient I can't praise them enough.  Amanda and all the staff are a fabuous support to you throughout treatment and even in early pregnacy.
If in doubt drop them a line or email, I know they have lots of open evenings where you have the opportunity to speak to the team.

xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thankyou so much for your replies greatly appreciated!! Babycakes-its great to hear good things about the clinic, i have made an appointment for 2weeks today and im actually now looking at the egg share programme, as the consultation and AMH blood test is free thought it wont hurt to get some more advice on this, and i dont just have £4000 sat in the bank, this way it will only cost £700 forr ICSI plus a few other blood tests, so fingers crossed that is the road im going to take, when are you hoping to start your treatment?? do you know what the waiting list are like?? lots and lots of luck to you on your journey xx Pheobs thankyou i had a good look on the website, very usefull, its really nice to speak to people who have bben treated here, my minds made up xx


----------



## Babycakes80 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello again,

I'm not sure what the waiting times are but I asked Amanda if it's ok for me to delay my next period with Norethisterone to the week of my Treatment Planning appt, and could we then start the IVF that week. She said it's fine for me to take the Nore, and we will discuss timing at the planning appt on 6th June. Only reason I'm pushing it so quick is because my husband and I are about to move away in July due to his job, so I want to get the IVF done while he is still around to inject me and hold my hand through it! I so so hope she'll do it for us in June before we leave. I priced IVF at a clinic where we are going and it is 10,000 euros! So I'd rather get it done at CRGW before we go, then we'll have to fly home for the NHS cycle later in the year, or whenever that may be!

I would've liked to have done the egg-share program too and that was always my intention as I assumed at 32 I'd have a healthy amount of eggs left - not so! Now that I've had the shock of my AMH coming back so low there is no way I can egg-share so it's full price for us 

I'm glad you've made your mind up about CRGW, I think it's a good choice and you won't be disappointed by the service there as they're brill


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your eggs, i guess i might not have enough its going to be a long few weeks waiting to find out, i really hope you get your treatment sorted in time wow where are you moving? how long did you have to wait for the treatment planning appointment? and hopefully it will work and you wont need the NHS, lots and lots of luck to you xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Just wanted to say CRGW are brilliant, friendly and do supportive x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Emnige, my minds made up, have heard wonderful things, just reading your sig wow amazing congratulations!! x


----------



## sweeties1 (Feb 3, 2012)

hi there, new to this site so sorry in advance. 
TTC for 18months. my DH has been diagnosed with low sperm morphology. only just been put onto the waiting list for fertility help by gp so know we've got a long way to go. thinking of visiting CRGW for advice. Firstly can anyone tell me how long the waiting list is for fertility treatment on the nhs? and if you decide to go privately does this effect the amount of treatment you receive from the nhs or do they take you off the nhs waiting list which I've also heard? 
would really appreciate some advice with all this.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi sweeties, im with ivf wales at cardiff, the wait is supposed to be 18 months but they have staffing and funding issues so they are struggling at the moment, but they will get it sorted eventually, they have to get through the people waiting. You are allowed to go private once whilst on the nhs waiting list, it will not effect where you are on the list. Where are you having your NHS treatment? Its a long road but its really helped me being able to talk on here, so anything i can help you with i will, good luck to you xx


----------



## sweeties1 (Feb 3, 2012)

hey rocky1.
thanks for responding and for your advise. I'm also interested in the egg sharing programme in CRGW, but will have to see if my eggs are any good also. I'm so glad Ive found this site as it is nice to chat to people who are in a similar situation. i totally took for granted that i could get pregnant whenever i wanted and i never thought I'd be waiting for fertility treatment. oh well, thats life i suppose. i cant believe you can only try one shot at private IVF while waiting on the NHS waiting list seems a bit unreasonable!! hopefully it will work for both of us on the 1st time. when is your next appointment? how long until you start the ivf with crgw do you think? xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

No problem, i totally understand, i thought my family would have been complete years ago, but at least there are options for us out there, and yes the egg share thing is a great idea, hopefully we can both go ahead with it and make our dreams come true, well i rang ivf wales and they told me a woman should only have 3 ivf cycles and no more, so seeing as they offer you 2 on the NHS then you can have your 1 private go while you wait, A pain but at least its something, as for me im still waiting on the AMH result to see if i can go ahead with egg sharing, results will be there monday   and i hear donors are in high demand so its likely to be a pretty quick process, what takes the time is waiting for blood results, and im a very impatient person, lol xx


----------



## sweeties1 (Feb 3, 2012)

everything crossed for your blood results. keep me posted. i have made an appointment for june so hopefully will be joining you on your journey.  
good luck xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks sweeties, now i have to go stew in work and wait till lunch time to call them, i will post tonight and hopefully its good news. Yes hopefully we all get the results we need. xx


----------



## lillsbills (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys, just wanted to say that it really is great at CRGW, everyone is so lovely and supportive. They are always at the end of the phone if you need them.
Amanda is amazing, known to some of us as saint Amanda..lol!
The nursing staff are fab, they hold your hand and even smooth your face if you look like you need help in EC or ET.  And finally the embryologist Lyndon is damn dishy... We call him lovely Lyndon with his big instrument (microscope).
Good luck to you all.

P.s there is a thread for those of us having / had treatment there..look for crgw cycles part 6.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your post im really happy about having treatment here, everybody says wonderfull things, its so nice, feels so at ease, i will look for the thread, and lol i look forward to meeting him, thankyou again!!

So its good news im absolutely over the moon my AMH is back is 26 so i can egg share, yipee!! Going for bloods next wednesday, Thanks for all the good luck wishes, i feel very lucky!! cannot wait to get started!!


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thats fab news hun, so happy for you xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah thanks, so exciting!! and congrats to you, just reading your sig amazing xx


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm also waiting for my Amh results to come back as I would like to egg share, I have pcos but do ovulate with clomid, I'm hoping I can do this as I need icsi and with the egg share programme we both benefit. Had my first consultation with crgw in llantrisant and they were really nice and positive which helps so much


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Laura, im also having ICSI, how long till you get your AMH results?? im just waiting for all the other blood results now, still 2 weeks to go, im going mad. I think with pcos you tend to have a high amh which is good, and yes they are great at crgw, feels so right. Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Laura,

I have pco not pcos & have a high AMH. CRGW started me on a low dose of suprecur & adjusted it accordingly. All the best for you treatment x

Rocky, good luck to you too x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Emnige, thanks. I also have pco, what was your AMH? just out of curiousity? x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

I really can't remember what it was hun, sorry x


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank u girls, I should have my blood test back next Tuesday so that will be D day, whether I can share or not.. Really hope I can because like so many, there's no money tree in my back garden so would have to wait years to save for a chance!  I also want to get married but can't plan much until I know where I stand. Wait wait wait!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck for tuesday, fingers crossed for you, i know its hard everything else gets put on hold while we wait, i know im only interested in this and have put my life on hold which cant be good but its only natural to want nothing more than to have a family, its so unfair but also lucky for egg sharing is a blessing. Well please keep us posted and wishing you all the luck in the world you get good results, isit your amh you are waiting for or all your other bloods? 
im still waiting on my bloods too i should get mine a week wednesday xx


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm waiting for my Amh results to come back, if all is good I want to start straight away, I'm 30 in a couple of weeks and it would be a good birthday present! Will keep u posted, going to have a look on some other conversations about icsi as well because I here about risks of birthr defects involved but not what type of risks x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

if your Amh is ok, then its a 4 week wait for all your other blood results you will have to have done, im also having ICSI, personally im not too worried, theres a small percentage of this happening but ive not heard anything bad xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all, hope everyone is ok!! anyone have any news?? i went for treatment planning today they gave me the pill and the injections, but they havent matched me yet, i have to call them on my next period which is due a week friday xx


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi all, had my bloods done so just waiting, I've got 2 weeks left until I get the results but have been reading some good success stories over the last few days! I'm so excited and worried it won't work, the good thing about sharing though is that ucan have a few goes and it still doesn't cost as much as doing without the sharing! 

Have a nice busy summer tho so hopefully time will go quick!

Hope everyone is ok!x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Actually a week sunday,lol grrrrrrr. xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Ladies had an email from the clinic, i havent been matched yet and hope to hear something in the next few weeks   xx


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ah, at least we r getting somewhere! I've got a week left until I have my blood tests back but may ring tomorrow just to see if they've come back, can make my treatment planning appointment then to see how quick things will move

How is everyone?x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Laura, i rang the clinic a week early for my bloods, so you may be in luck.  Hope they are back , let us know x


----------



## sweeties1 (Feb 3, 2012)

hi there guys. i haven't wrote on this thread for ages. i had my amh results back and was not expecting the low result i got back. I thought it would be fine cos im only 31!! it was 6!!
after a long chat with the guys in crgw they think that it is worth a go at ivf!lucky enough we have some savings. so im starting end of sep!! trying not too get too excited! due to my poor amh i may have poor response to the fertility drugs!! I hope they find a match for you soon rocky! do they know how long it will take? good luck with your results laura xxx


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi! I took your advice and called this morning, all we're back and ok so I can go down in the morning so sign all the consent forms  . She did say there were no recipients the at the moment which isabel rubbish but as I
Ve never been this close, waiting a bing longer isn't too bad, should know more in the morning!! Excited  

Hope everyone is ok..?? X

Rocky1, how long have u been waiting for a match?


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi sweeties im really sorry to hear that your amh is low, but its great that you have the money to go ahead, i wish you lots of luck for your treatment and pray that you get sucess     afm no they just said hopefully will hear something in the next few weeks, keep me posted  xxx

Laura- Thats great your bloods are back ok   i dont know if its because they are really busy maybe, but im sure we will be matched in no time. Ive only been waiting 3 weeks and Amanda said hopefully will hear something in the next few weeks, i cant help being a little impatient but am trying hard to keep busy and get on with things untill i hear from them, our time will come


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok!

Laura any news?

Clinic called, ive been matched yay! will get all the details in the post of when to start pill/injections and ec provisionally booked for 5th November so excited xxx


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

Yes, have been down to llantrisant and booked in for the ec on 29th October so we r really close treatment wise! Will be nice to go through it together. I am due on 15th of this month where i will take the pill then sart injecting on the 27september. I think I'm going to come on sooner tho because my back and boobs r really sore!!

Have my baseline scan booked in for 15 October then if all goes to plan, il be having my eggs out back in when ul be having urs taken out! 

Have a nice holiday in a couple of weeks so that should kill some time! 
L x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Laura yay! we are just a week apart how amazing! im start pill on 16th and suprecur on october 4th baseline 22nd. Its really exciting i cant wait to get started.

Its great your going away to pass time, anywhere nice? while your on holidaay im having my nose operated on , nice lol

Are you going sick for ec and the 2ww? x


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

I know,  someone to talk to now! I'm goin to tenerife with my mum, she says it's my last treat! 

I am going to go sick, probably for the first week after ec anyway, I've got a really busy mOnth in work in October so will need a nice rest  x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh your so lucky, how nice is your mum   

Yeah you will need the rest reading what everyone else has said about ec, im going to take the whole 2ww off, i work in a hospital so want to stay away from germs and sick people x


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

She is the best and does take me everywhere! I think she's hoping she will have a gandchild to spend her money on instead! 

It feels wield being this young and going through this, u always thought it was older people who suffered!! X


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey ladies x hope ur all doing well and looking after yourselves x

I start down regging Wednesday so all v real now  

Just wondered if me ec is booked in for 10/09 when would et be?

Just hoping my body continues to respond as well as it has so far  

Hmy Amh is 55.2 has anyone else had a high Amh and if so how many eggs did u get? Hoping for no Ohss so fingers crossed  

Hope ur all going to be enjoying the sunshine today too!


Thought it may be nice for us all to have a meet up as I know so many of u have supported me so far would be lovely for a face to face catch up x

Sending positive thoughts and big hugs to everyone x

Donna xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi donna, yay not long for you now   

it is all so very exciting,   that it all goes well for you, keep us posted  

how have you been feeling from the injecting? 

It would be great to have a meet up, theres so many of us sharing now   xxx


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

start injecting wed so not long now!
who would be up for a meet up?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

hi my friend had her treatment there and worked first time shes now 4 months pregnant, and the reason ivf wales has no staff is beacause they all work there now x


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi All!
I start down regging next wed (27 Oct) 
CRGW are great so far, really easy to talk to etc! where would you be thinking of meeting up!? would be wierd if some of us knew eachother!! ha
L x


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

crgw are wonderful. I've just completed two weeks of hormone injections (which weren't as bad as everyone told me they would be). Went for my final scan to check on my follicles last week - have 7 good ones!    Having ivf, so retrieval of eggs is booked for tomorrow , 48hrs for fertilization to take place then embryo transfer will be at the end of the week   all being well! I agree with the comment that staff are genuinely caring and interested in you as a person. Even though the costs appear alot, they are cheaper than other private clinics in the area. Very excited now though a tad anxious too - all the best to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

hamilton- good luck for egg collection tomorrow   you get lots, i agree the staff are fab, im in for a stimming scan tomorrow and am   something is happening xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

thankyou - all the very best to you too!


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

rocky1 - how did your scan go?? My EC went well today - 6 lovely eggies! considering i only had 7 follies to begin with, thought i did well. Also one of my ovaries is particularly highup (plenty of starjumps done last night - that was the medical recom.lol)  Sean Watermaer and hettel tadjura did the procedure - both very thorough with the explanation of procedure, professional and friendly. had total trust in them. Room I was based in before and after the procedure was lovely and homely - and warm jammy toast was brought to me afterwards -yum. Was a little anxious of procedure but needn't have been as was unaware of most of it. a bit sleepy afterwards also  but other than that I've just relaxed on the sofa but not experienced much discomfort at all. A positive day though emotionally a tad draining. Hope all is ok with you.x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

hamilton- i really appreciate you sharing your experience as i feel sick with worry about my EC every night i go to bed lay awake thinking about it, so happy it went well for you 6 is fab well done!!! so exciting, hope you keep me updated!

scan went well 12 follies (im egg sharing so needed at least 8 phew) some are bit small so increased my menopor, scan again wednesday excited xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

rocky1 - seriously there's nothing to worry about. I've never been a patient in hospital therefore never been sedated etc so was really anxious. The venflon, naturally is a little uncomfortable but they do that in your own room (tv, mags, nice bright duvet cover on bed etc - not hospitally at all) gotta wear the lovely paper hat into the theatre room though lol. Sean asked me the typical questions, name, address etc, asked me to lift my bott so he could place a sheet underneath me and that was the last thing I remember til I was somehow getting myself off the theatre trolley into the lovely comfy bed for another snuggly snooze - all quite pleasant really - strangely enough! wow you have alot of follies - eggcellant - lol(soz) I've heard on here that alot of women swear by holding a hotwater bottle against your tum to improve your follies - wish i'd read that before my EC.  Keep well and keep me updated.  x

The embryologist rang at 08:20 this morning - 4 out of my 6 lil darling eggies have successfully fertilised already! yay      He's calling again thursday morning with an update and telling me if the ET will take place Thur or Sat.x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Hun hope im the same does sound ok, lol at eggcellant i agree ha ha ye i have been getting the water bottle out as much as possible, hope it works just want egg collection over and done with now hope i still have it monday   

Aww congrats 4 is fab well done very happy for you, how exciting aoon you will be pupo, how many embryos will you be putting back in? xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

hamilton74 said:


> rocky1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hun hope im the same does sound ok, lol at eggcellant i agree ha ha ye i have been getting the water bottle out as much as possible, hope it works just want egg collection over and done with now hope i still have it monday
> ...


oh and hoping to have two embryos transferred!x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol sorry hun Pupo is pregnant untill proven otherwise ahhh im hoping for 2 dont know if they will allow it im 30 so we will see, off to get ready for me scan now xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

morning rocky1 , how did the scan go? hope all ok. So, is EC booked for mon or have you got to go for another scan fri before they decide?- that's what I had to do.    .x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hamilton- Hiya hun went ok thanks have 8-10 follies on right around 3 on left. They said i must go back friday before they decide as some still small but looking likely to be sunday or monday oooh so excitied. How are you feeling? any news? xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

ah brilliant, sounding good. I'm surprisingly very calm and chilled - not like me at all, i'm usually pretty anxious about most things. Not heard anything today. Embryologist will call before 9am tomorrow to inform me of the next step. Prob tmi but my main problem has been constipation and alot of discomfort in my lower abdo because of this. Others on "1st try at IVF during oct/nov" forum on here which i've also found helpful have also said they've suffered like this post EC so ensure you get plenty of fibre on board before yours.  As I said that forum has been really good though it's fab having this one so I can chat with someone as yourself who knows how our good ole CRGW works. I think we're really lucky to have such a good clinic in our area. off to have an early night shortly, that's all i seem to be doing at the mo.  It's all very emotionally draining. I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow. take care. g'nite.x


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

rocky1  - morning,

     so happy, embryologist just called to say he'd like to do the ET today!!! booked in for 12:45  am very excited though will be scared to move afterwards.  2 ebbies are blooming and ready to snuggle down in my lovely warm lining. lol. 

Hope all ok with you. speak later.xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hamilton   yipee so now your pupo well done hun   so the 2ww begins when is your test date?? so exciting  

thanks for the advice on fibre im on the october rockets and november sparklers and alot of the girls have had that too, i second what you said about the crgw we are extremely lucky, its fab having someone to chat to using the same clinic

for me im really uncomfortable my right ovary side killing hope this means i will be ready for EC cant blooming wait for me scan tomorrow, so i can finally know for sure

keep me updated hun on your progress and i will too on mine xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

rocky1,

yes i'm PUPO - hooray!!     2ww is gonna be forever - test date is 23rd nov!!       lol

sorry to hear you're in  pain, though hopefully like you say, it may be a good sign that there are lots of lovely follies waiting to burst out.

ET was fine, no sedation needed this time, just like a smear really which lasted a little longer though was less uncomfortable than half the smears i've experienced - we could even seethe embryos on a screen before they put them in - they looked beautiful, even if i do say so myself. haha.

Hope scanning goes ok tomorrow for you    - take care.
xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hiya hun awww try not to go mental in the 2ww now  

scan wasnt great really have to go back again sunday for another scan, guess there arent enough at the right size   i really hope i will have ec tuesday            

hope your well hun xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

aw , keep thinking positively and i'm sure they'll be fine. Just needing a little extra time to grow big and strong.  

Keep me updated and try and enjoy the weekend. I won't be doing alot - watching the rugby from the sofa this year instead of partying  out in Cardiff. Hopefully it'll all be worth it.

chin up and ttfn.xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks sweetie feeling more positive than i was earlier, you know what its like panic at every step   

Enjoy your peaceful weekend! sounds like a plan to me   sure it will all be worth it hun  

Be in touch xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi hamilton just wanted to let you know i have Egg collection Wednesday omg im sooooo happy!! phew! they wanted them more mature as im having icsi  

hope your having a lovely relaxing weekend my love


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

hiya - exciting stuff, so pleased for you. Bet you're over the moon. .  Have been taking it ridiculously easy since thurs so as the weather was so lovely today we went for a gentle stroll down Penarth with the dog to blow away the cobwebs. was good to get out and have a change of scenery. 
spreading lots of babydust for you  for wednesday!!xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks hun am really excited! that sounds perfect was a lovely day today oooh do you live in penarth? just around the corner from me xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

I live in the llantrisant area so nice n close to crgw.x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh ok thats nice for you being so close then, im just down the road from Penarth 10 mins away takes me around 30 mins to get to clinic so not to bad x


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

hey rocky1 - what an awful day it is out there today.  it's rained all day.  Just been thinking of you and it'll be tonight you do your trigger injection won't it?? Mine was ovitrelle - looked complicated and  I was nervous coz it was something different but I was surprised how simple it was, too simple to be honest that i wasn't convinced any fluid went in, whereas the others had stung a little.  10:30pm tonight is it?? exciting stuff, i bet you're getting butterflies.  It's all weird for me at the mo. the first few days after ET I was very aware of lil hitchhikers on board but now, as i feel well, I gotta keep remind myself to not overdo things - the only symptoms I have are really sore, tender boobs but then I generally have that prob at certain times of the month anyhow - argh - feels like such a long wait and it's only 4 days since my ET.  soz blabbering on now - good luck tonight and lots of  to you.   xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hamilton blabber away hun thats what we are here for    think i will also go crazy during the 2ww, must be the longest part of this whole process, is this your 1st cycle? 

It is last injection day thank goodness as the suprecur bruised me last night, hasnt done that before guess my belly is sick of it being injected ha ha well im still waiting for a call from the clinic to tell me when to take the ovitrelle, ooooh spooky they just rang triiger 10.45 tonight EC 10.15 wednesday oooh now im bricking it again   

loads of ladies ive spoken to havent had any symptons hun stay strong i guess its hard not to sympton spot i know i will be xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

Evening Rocky,

Just a quickie to wish you all the best for EC tomorrow.  You'll be fine, enjoy the rest, it's quite enjoyable in a weird sort of way.    

        

Good luck.xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi lovely you were right the sedation is super cant remeber much, hubby said i was smiling when they brought me back  

I got 10 eggs, so 5 for me and 5 for recipient, so im very happy! cant wait for the call to see how my eggies are xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

evening, well done you - fantastic 10 eggs!!!! 5 for yourself should be fine, I only had 6 and 4 of them fertilised. It only takes one remember. Glad you had a good experience of EC like I did.

Did they say they'd call you in the morning to tell you how the night went in the love shack lab?! lol .  Here's hoping they get jiggy with it! the eggs and sperm of course (Not the embryologists) hrm 

I've had a really bad migraine all afternoon and a bit of a jippy tum since yest - could they be a sign I wonder Or just bad luck  

Hope you've been taking it easy this afternoon, exciting couple of days ahead for you now. Take care hun.xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

had a call 3 were mature so they have injected those 3 now praying for the little fellas, lol love the love shack lab name   yeah they will call before 10am , hav been waited on by hubby all day  

oooh hope it is! how many days past transfer are you? xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

ah, soz, hadn't read earlier that it was icsi that you were having. Good news so far then.    for you for more good news tomorrow.  I had ET last thurs so 6 days. Have had a real urge to test today, but have resisted as I know it's far too early but it feels such a wait.  Going to take my p.test to my parents tomorrow to prevent me possibly giving in to any more overwhelming urges.  xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

oh yes! i can imagine its hard not to test, dont know if i would wait till otd, im a bit naughty lol, think its a good idea getting the test out of site, hang on in there   xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi hamilton hope you have got that test out of the way, how you today?

Had the call and i have 2 embies coming on board tomorrow   so happy xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

yay, you'll be just like me PUPO with 2 lil darlings aboard!! what time is your appointment? another little tip - they say to drink plenty so i drank  2x 500mls bottles of water about 45mins before my appointment but they kept me waiting an extra 45mins so as you can imagine, i was bursting, they told me I could let some about and stop midweek (very difficult as you can imagine)lol. Went straight to the theatre room and they all laughed when they scanned my tummy, my bladder was still fit to burst - they said "no wonder you were uncomfortable, look it's still huge and full" it almost took up the screen - they then said," oh we don't really need much water in the bladder" - argh!  so the moral to my story is - only have about 500mls, maybe drink it on the way there.!! It's one thing holding on when bursting but another when you gotta put up with someone fiddling around with your bits at the same time - Amanda did it and she joked she's never been weed on yet- I told her , there's always a first time!lol.  Test going over to mum's after lunch until wed at the least.  Migraine gone though head still a little muzzy.  Oh I'm really pleased for you - i bet you're grinning like a cheshire cat   .  xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ha ha!! oh yes pinky and ponky coming home lol! oh your poor thing, thanks so much as i was worried about that bladder thing, will deffo only have 500 then, i was worrying about weeing on them too lol   So glad your migraine is gone nothing worse! and you are strong taking the test away i wonder how im going to be with testing   thats me   xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

pinky and ponky lol     - keep on     . xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

Rocky,
Thinking of you today. Enjoy and message me later.xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi hun wow how emotional was today i have 2 perfect embryos on board! so excited, it was amazing experience i must say i wont ever forget it, hubby and i both had tears   you ok?? xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

3rd time lucky!! I've already tried sending you a message twice and toward the end of each, its just flipped to a different page and i lose it! argh! 

Congrats on being PUPO    - I agree, truly amazing experience at ET.  Seeing those lil babies-to-be on the screen before being carefully placed inside their new home was quite moving.  You feeling ok?  Who did it, was it Amanda?  How did the full bladder issue go?? Did you wee on anyone?lol  You've got that long ole 2wk void ahead of you now - this is the hardest bit.  

I had a nice afternoon wandering around Pugh's garden centre in Radyr with mum and dad.  Sounds a bit sad but quite enjoyed as they have a large area with christmas decorations , loads of lovely things all crammed in. Was bought a yummy cake and a hot chocolate too in the cafe, loving being pampered at the mo.  Only prob was that I was periodically getting mild cramping in my lower abdomen and lower back whilst pottering around there, almost pre period type aches and cramps but when goggled was reassured this also happens in early pregnancy as the uterus begins to stretch and prepare itself. Also migraines/headaches are common too. So as much as I shouldn't get my hopes up, I'm almost afraid to say it, but  I'm feeling optimistic.  

Anything exciting planned for the weekend?? or a relaxing one for you. xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ooooooh so exciting sorry but it sounds promising how many days past transfer are you again? could be implantation! eeeeeek hope so!

sounds like you had a lovely day!

i feel stressed i dont know why i feel like crying im not sure if its because normally i would be on my period right now, maybe this has something to do with it dont know, i usually meet my mum niece and sister and we go into town and have lunch every saturday but im not going i think i should relax 1st couple days after transfer xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

morning,
definitely best to take it easy the first couple of days I'd say.  I'm now 9 dpt. I hardly did a thing until that first gentle stroll down Penarth 3days after transfer.  Shopping, although generally therapeutic, I think would be hell today ( just think, it's a saturday near to christmas, it'll be heaving, you'll get hot and flustered and be having to stand and walk for long periods of time too, and especially if you're already feeling a tad teary and emotional - not worth it ) sorry only my opinion but i'd just have a chilling day.  

I know, it does sound promising for me doesn't it but it's so had trying to not get your hopes up. Enjoy your day whatever you decide to do, just no stretching and bending too much!!  xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Deffo sat on sofa watching tv and munching chocolate for me today thats it! 

i really hope so just   for you 

Have a great weekend hun xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

Good girl. xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

how you doing Rocky?? good I hope. You getting any side effects from the pesseries?? what date have you been given as OTD? Not long til mine now eeeck.xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi hun eeeeeek your nearly there are you still sane?   ha ha i take my hat off to you as i know i will be testing early, yes i get lovely wind and go to the loo an awful lot and my boobs kill   im so excited for your test how you feeling?? xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

hey Rocky,

Got a confession to make. I was naughty and had a moment of weakness this afternoon when over mum's.    yes I did a test as deep down was convinced of a positive - Not even the faintest line     . Probably too early so may still have a glimmer of hope but at least i've prepared myself now for the worst, treating myself to a glass of pepsi max at the mo ( I know you can still have lower amounts of caffeine during pregnancy, but as a bit of a p.max addict i'd managed to not have a drop since starting my jabs, was proud of myself but have caved in now .

Hope you've had a better day than me, and omg yea the pessaries do cause one heck of alot of wind (1 advantage of  being single- I can trump to my hearts content in bed!!lol) xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

hamilton 

AH bless you hunny still 3 days to go!!! ive been told of some that only got a BFP couple days after OTD so yes the dates are given for a reason (not being nasty as i will test early   ) 

As for the trumping lol i get alot of   off hubby (tough on him im the 1 thats had my body messed about with) 

You need a little bit of what you fancy hun a little pepsi max will be fine (i love it and am missing it like crazy) 

Stay strong now theres still time for that line to appear im       that second line comes (what test are you using hun??) some are not sensitive enough the best are first response early pregnancy thinking of you and im here if you need me             xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

thankyou.xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello girls we will hopefully be doing an egg share cycle ASAP as CRGW. 

Got an open evening on the 6th December to have a look around. 

Hope you don't mind me joining in. 

x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Beckha i answered you on another thread but Hey and welcome! Good luck with everything crgw truly is a fab clinic xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

OMG Rocky, not long til OTD now - have you managed to get by without testing early   hope so! It's around about now that I caved in - stick it out, you can do it girl!!
AFM - I got a bleed 3days after stopping the pessaries and tabs, not nice but there we go. Have a followup appointment 11th Dec to discuss what happened and hopefully plan for my little frostie to come on-board.  Tears are over now and looking forward to the next stage.  Hope you are well. Take care and sending lots of     .xxx


----------

